# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  First trip to Port Antonio..Fly into Kingston or Montego Bay?

## shell

Planning a split trip.. Port Antonio then Negril. Any and all info on getting to Port Antonio would be appreciated. First question is it it better to fly into Kingston instead of Montego Bay? I've been to Jamaica over a dozen times but always flew into Montego Bay.. not sure about the ease of flying into Kingston and getting transportation to Port Antonio.I know Kingston airport is closer but is it the better choice?  I"m excited about seeing a different area of Jamaica but I'm finding its a bit harder to get information on Port Antonio than Negril. Also... I"m considering Moon San Villas... anyone have first hand info staying there? Thanks in advance for ANY help I can get on setting this trip up.

----------


## Seveen

for Port Antonio i would fly into Kingston and plan to fly out of Montego Bay
Moon San Villas sounds nice -- I would call them for a recommendation for a driver
I noticed the price from Kingston to PA is about $160 --- from Montego Bay it's ridiculous
To get to Negril you may want to try the Knutsford Express (bus).  I've heard excellent things about it.  
Some of the trip reports over here are very detailed and may help you with hotel and things to do.

Enjoy!

----------


## shell

Thanks Seveen! I was thinking along the same lines as your recommendations.That's encouraging.  :Smile:   I actually already emailed Knutsford Express about the Port Antonio to Negril route. One thing I haven't found out yet is where exactly I"d get the bus in Port Antonio and where the Negril drop off is. I"m sure the info is out there.... just need to look I guess. Thanks again and I'll probably be stalking the Port Antonio boards for the next couple months.

----------


## Seveen

here's the link for the bus - cheap 

http://www.knutsfordexpress.com/

----------


## Babalew

fly into kingston, then catch the knutsford from kingston to pa via ochi.....coming back you'd go from pa to ochi to negril.  you may need to spend a night in kingston if the bus times and plane arrival times don't jive.  I'd recommend new kingston because thats where knutsford is located.  I stayed 
in moon san villa in the master suite.  loved waking up seeing the ocean and the stars and fire flies at night.  it also was close to the road and easy to catch a route taxi.  onestop is a good place to look. they can recommend a driver for nighttime if you feel you need it but i did route taxi with no problem.  oh and i did the bike ride on the mountain, part of the room package. Please let me know if you need any more info.

----------


## Flipadelphia26

I just did a criss island trip to PA and 5 nights. I'll give more detail tomorrow

----------


## shell

Thanks everyone! Keep the info coming! We're only staying 3 nights... any must dos? 
Babelew~ Did you book thru negrilonesotp or direct with Moon San? I"m so happy to find someone with first hand info on staying there, any and all tips are appreciated. The upstairs master suite is what I am hoping to book. Also was hoping to do the bike tour, but not sure with us only having 2 full days there if it will take up too much of the day. How long were you gone on the bike tour?
Flip~I will be anxiously waiting for your post... :Smile:

----------


## Flipadelphia26

We stayed at Norse Point.  Not sure what your budget is or how many people you are staying with.  But for a couple, it was perfect.  

http://www.norsepoint.com/

We rented a car in Negril and I drove us across the island.  It was not really a difficult drive.  Most of the north coast is good driving, and easy driving.  Really the worst part was Lucea due to people just walking in the road with no regard to cars :-P.  If at all possible, I would STRONGLY recommend renting a car. Nothing is really close by in Portland.  Most of the cool beaches and places to see are at least 10 mins apart.  It will make thing MUCH easier, convenient and cheaper in the long run to rent a car.


I would recommend going to check out Boston Beach and getting some jerk.  The locals can get a little annoying on the beach, but mostly all they want to do is run up to the jerk centre and deliver you food for a tip.  

Woody's low bridge is worth a stop for dinner and some homemade Ginger beer.


Winnifred beach was our favorite beach we visited.  Nice and wide.  Laid back. Couple Little bars set up to get a 2 dollar red stripe.


We enjoyed going to the Market in Port Antonio, as well as the Marina for a few drinks, also a stop at a couple local bars on Folly Road - The main road headed east along the coast out of PA.

----------


## Babalew

Shell i booked directly with moon san, transferring monies via bank of america.  the bike tour takes up most of the day.  you'd have to catch a ride to buff bay to connect with a bus coming from ochi, the owner arranged a charter for too much money, route taxi definitely cheaper. you had lunch before you did the ride....i did a small trip report. Breakfast is included during your stay and dinner can be arranged. Hope this helps, let me know if you have anymore questions.

----------


## sammyb

Kingston is closer but not always economical check all of that then make a sound decision.  Knutsford has opened up the road to PA, can't ask for a better price, but also found like Babalew mentioned times can be off. It's cheaper by far to get a driver from Kingston but like mentioned also factor in the flight cost, etc.

I would suggest Bayview Villas and also Mrs. Scott's place in Fairy Hill -Vi posted photos in her report.  Mrs. Scott has several units at the back of her house all with private entrance, some with a/c one or two with a full kitchen and it's priced well.  876-388-1129

Ms. Cherry at Woody's is a saint and I love her food and rum punch.  Must do's like mentioned Winnfred beach, Frenchman Cove, Boston Beach, Reich Falls and Rafting the Rio Grande also lunch at Boston Jerk Center.  If you happen to be in town in a Saturday night a check out Trident for Jazz night or Friday night the Jolly Boys at Geejam

if you need a driver Kemar Mckenzie lives in the area, can be trusted and priced well.  876-891-6171 dainianm@gmail.com  Also his brother Warren McKenzie 873-883-9081 wgam84@yahoo.com

Going to be honest a split stay with only three nights in PA will be a lot because of how far Portland is from Negril I think if budget allows (save money by staying at Mrs. Scott's place) I would hire a driver to take me from PA to Negril to save time.

Whatever you decide so glad you are considering PA you won't be disappointed!

----------


## Babalew

I paid a driver to drive me from Kingston to Pa ....much too much!  and traveling from Pa to Negril would be cost prohibited in my opinion.  Knutsford is a very comfortable and on time ride.  no stops along the way like with a private driver  but it would take you the same 5.5-6 hrs whether by bus or driver  and less money.

----------


## shell

Thanks for the suggestions Sammyb. I appreciate it. I"m starting a PA notebook with places and phone numbers. 
I am going to keep a watch on airfare and figure in the cost of all the variables before I decide on where to fly into . If we do choose Kingston airport for arrival we would  have to fly out of JFK in New York..Plus of that is REALLY early flight and cost on Caribbean Air is no more than our Southwest out of Baltimore to Montego Bay. Downside is we prefer flying out of Baltimore.Also we're so familiar with Sangster airport that I'm inclined to go with the familiar. :Smile:  But nothing wrong with a new adventure.  :Smile:  We're also kicking around the idea..if we can swing it... of adding a day so that we have 3 FULL days in Port Antonio since we'll be leaving early for Negril on the day we transfer there. 
And thank you again Babalew for your help. Where can I find your trip report? Is it on here somewhere? I really would like to do the bike tour, I considered it in the past when we spent a few days in Ocho Rios. But as usually happens with us.... we get lazy. Hoping that maybe since its right there we'll be motivated to do it.

----------


## Babalew

Shell...if you scroll down the Port antonio message board to feb 23 2013, i did several posts and pictures.  i'm not saavy enough to provide you a link.

----------

